# Minimum age to sell rabbits?



## Kizza (Jan 1, 2012)

I am just looking at a website for a breeder near me, heres the link:

http://bloomingrabbits.webs.com/allaboutourbunnies.htm

He claims to be an expert but he is feeding his rabbits a bad diet made up of lucerne hay mixes and seeds and fruit.

It says on there that he weens them at 5 weeks and they are ready for sale at 6 weeks, is this a bit young to have them away from their mother?

Also, is a sulfur solution a bad thing to put in their water?

I am just curious because I guess I'm not an expert with rabbits and there is a lot of dodgy things that go on in pet stores near me and I make an effort to keep my eye on things so I can report anything fishy that goes on


----------



## pamnock (Jan 1, 2012)

The sulfa solution is a broad spectrum antibiotic. Not an uncommon practice.

The diet looks fine.

The general practice to wean is at 5-6 weeks. Most certainly not too young to be away from the mother, although it's generally better to wait to sell until 8 weeks when the bunny can better tolerate the stress of a new home.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know, I never weaned mine until seven weeks and never sold one until eight weeks. What kinds of seeds and fruits is he feeding them?


----------



## wendymac (Jan 1, 2012)

It says, 

"4kg of Grey strip sun flower seeds $11.99 a bag.
22.5kg of Mitavite Economix $35.00 a bag .
25kg of Coprice Rabbit Pellets $19.95 a bag.
25kg of McCann Oaten + Lucerne mix $25.95 a lge bag very light."

And "a small treat, either a carrot, small apple, some celery and sometimes a weetbix, which they love. "

I don't have a clue what oaten or lucerne is.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 1, 2012)

Apprently Oaten is oatmeal, or something along those lines. Couldn't find anything on Lucerne, though.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 1, 2012)

wendymac wrote:


> Apprently Oaten is oatmeal, or something along those lines. Couldn't find anything on Lucerne, though.



Lucerne is alfalfa.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

The diet seems fine to me, just a few changes I would make. I wouldn't feed veg/fruit to babies, though. And anything seedy, no. It'd a pure straight pellet. 

Other than that, I wait to wean until 6 or 7 months; 8 or 9 for larger rabbits. The longer they're with mom, the better. And it is usually illegal to sell rabbits, dogs, cats, etc. under 8 weeks of age.  

Emily


----------



## wendymac (Jan 1, 2012)

The diet posted was what they feed their ADULT rabbits. I'm pretty sure the babies also get it, because they mix all that stuff together and make their own feed.

I was told that, as long as mother was used to eating veggies, the babies could, too.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 1, 2012)

*BlueCamasRabbitry wrote: *


> The diet seems fine to me, just a few changes I would make. I wouldn't feed veg/fruit to babies, though. And anything seedy, no. It'd a pure straight pellet.
> 
> Other than that, I wait to wean until 6 or 7 months; 8 or 9 for larger rabbits. The longer they're with mom, the better. And it is usually illegal to sell rabbits, dogs, cats, etc. under 8 weeks of age.
> 
> Emily


The sales laws vary by state. Some states have no laws relating to sale age of bunnies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2012)

BlueCamasRabbitry wrote:


> Other than that, I wait to wean until 6 or 7 months; 8 or 9 for larger rabbits. The longer they're with mom, the better.
> Emily



Emily 6 or 7 months? LOL wow you are a dedicated parent.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 1, 2012)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> BlueCamasRabbitry wrote:
> 
> 
> > Other than that, I wait to wean until 6 or 7 months; 8 or 9 for larger rabbits. The longer they're with mom, the better.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing LOL. Surely she meant weeks, you would have your babies having babies at that age. :biggrin:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

It's this keyboard I swear! lol. I type one thing, but it comes out another! It's happened before.  It's not my mind, honest.  

Emily


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 1, 2012)

I always say my fingers are dyslexic, I know how to spell words in my head but they come out differently on the screen. :?


----------

